# Extended wheel studs?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

only news i heard about spacers for a cruze was a website i found off the internet a while ago.....not something i suggest but im sure you could find them. i never recommend spacers i think theyre a waste but good luck anyways, our bolt pattern isnt the friendliest ha ha!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha, i see that! I love the look of the stock wheels since i dipped them, i just want a bit more poke with them.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

There is a a guy out here in tampa florida that can make the wheel spacers for pretty decent prices.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah for sure, Im sure you could find them or get em custom made I personally was just never a fan of spacers id rather play it safe and get different offset but thats just me. really interested to see how they would look though. cheers


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

DDM works sells the 3/16 inch spcers for Cruze and Sonic.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

IIRC I posted somewhere about a generic Dorman replacement wheel stud. I forget what the knurl is, but the thread pitch that works with OEM lugs is M12x1.5.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I know cobalts have the same size wheel stud as the cruze, im wondering if their extended studs would work. Gm wouldnt be smart enough to change them, unlike the bolt pattern


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

The biggest issue with extended wheel studs is the knurl diameter. There are many cars that use the same m12x1.5 thread pitch. 

If you do go with extended studs you will want to spend the money and get quality ones. ARP makes great studs that are used by a lot of EVO and STi guys.

I have changed studs on a couple cars. I Always error on the side of the knurl being slightly larger than stock. I would rather have to drill the hole in the hub out slightly than run the risk of the stud not being tight enough when pressed back in.

also, depending on how much longer of a stud you plan to use, you may have to remove the hub from the car to have the needed room to work them back in.


----------

